# whats ur shrooming tunes?



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

what does everyone listen too? for me its this....A court is in session, a verdict is in
No appeal on the docket today
Just my own sin
The walls are cold and pale
The cage made of steel
Screams fill the room
Alone I drop and kneel
Silence now the sound
My breath the only motion around
Demons cluttering around
My face showing no emotion
Shackled by my sentence
Expecting no return
Here there is no penance
My skin begins to burn

(And I said oh) So I held my head up high
Hiding hate that burns inside
Which only fuels their selfish pride
(And I said oh) We're held captive
Out from the sun
A sun that shines on only some
We the meek are all in one

I hear a thunder in the distance
See a vision of a cross
I feel the pain that was given
On that sad day of loss
A lion roars in the darkness
Only he holds the key
A light to free me from my burden
And grant me life eternally

Should have been dead
On a Sunday morning
Banging my head
No time for mourning
Ain't got no time

(And I said oh) So I held my head up high
Hiding hate that burns inside
Which only fuels their selfish pride
(And I said oh) We're held captive
Out from the sun
A sun that shines on only some
We the meek are all in one

[Guitar break]

I cry out to God
Seeking only his decision
Gabriel stands and confirms
I've created my own prison
I cry out to God
Seeking only his decision
Gabriel stands and confirms
I've created my own prison

(And I said oh) So I held my head up high
Hiding hate that burns inside
Which only fuels their selfish pride
(And I said oh) We're held captive
Out from the sun
A sun that shines on only some
We the meek are all in one

(And I said oh) So I held my head up high
Hiding hate that burns inside
Which only fuels their selfish pride
(And I said oh) We're held captive
Out from the sun
A sun that shines on only some
We the meek are all in one

Should've been dead on a Sunday morning
banging my head
No time for mourning
Ain't got no time


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Well now thats interesting.Like the song just not in the woods.If I was listening to music I couldnt hear the turkeys gobble,The grouse drum,the deer moving,the wind in the trees,the bark of the fox,the cry of the hawk,And last but not least the land owner approaching!Or the law puppys.
Sweet shroom dreams to everyone.


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Agreed Ant! I'm a music junkie and I would never listen to tunes in the woods! For all the reasons you listed and then some! If I were listening to some tunes though, it damn sure wouldn't be Creed!!  (Sorry, ShroomBoom, couldn't resist!) :twisted:


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

haha touche! differernt stokes for different folks i guess!


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

HAHA! You're definitely right about that! The woods at my place are just itching to wake up, I can feel it! We'll have to wait another few weeks for any morels though! Can't wait, I got the fever!


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Ditto, ditto ditto, lol.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

shroomerboomer6969 

Been there, seen it, done it.

The paths are always open.

Feel free to enter.


----------



## buckeyebrett (Jan 2, 2013)

After a great hunt, I prefer me some Grateful Dead. There is something about sitting by a fire, pile full of morels, PBR in hand, and a little American Beauty playing that makes me sooooo content. "Let it be known...there is a fountain...that was not made by the hands of men..."


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

I usally be humming a old blues tune to myself whilst I am out looking,, but once I find em, its hard telling what I might break into, buts its usaually Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah.

How you keeping ear buds on while looking for shrooms? Wireless?

i can hardly keep my boots tied whilst hunting, let alone some headphones.

Rock on


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip5e9NUvX6A


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Click on the song " I Just Like Morels Too Much " in this link.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013XIYGU/ref=dm_ws_sp_tlw_trk1


----------



## judt (Mar 24, 2013)

i listen to the morels growing!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

This would probably go along better with 902nd's

http://www.amazon.com/Silly-Sided-Mushrooms/dp/B0013XKT8G/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1395096539&sr=1-1&keywords=silly+sided+mushrooms


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

NOTHIN BETTER THAN JOHN PRINE,JERRY JEFF WALKER,HANK SR JR &amp;3 THE DEAD ,GUY CLARK...O MY WHERE DOES IT END


----------



## bboy99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hank III...Hell Yeah! Damn the Whiskey, Weed, and Women! And Guy Clark...Let Him Roll Brotha!


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

LET HIM ROLL..........


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

LET HIM ROLL..........I LIKE MORELS .WAT A GREAT TUNE..HEAVENS JUST A BOG OL YELLOW


----------



## shroomhuntr (Apr 5, 2014)

I camp for a solid week every Spring just to hunt morels. Led Zeppelin Physical Graffiti album gets played in its entirety on the drive to camp. While in the woods hunting I just like to hear nature, in the evening oops another Zep tune, I play music around the fire while bs'ing with friends and cleaning shrooms or the days catch of bluegill.
We listen to lots of stuff in the evening, Allman Brothers, Neil Young, Dwight Yoakem not much we don't enjoy.


----------



## kbode1 (Apr 5, 2014)

I love all kinds of music......just as much as I enjoy being in the woods :wink:


----------



## bboy99 (Apr 3, 2014)

I should clarify, I don't listen to anything when in the woods, most of us don't, and probably shouldn't. Back at home base we rock out...Neil Young, Steely Dan, Zeppelin, Skynyrd, Allman Brothers, Leon Russell, Dylan, Townes Van Zandt, Seger, Pink Floyd, Bad Company, Grateful Dead, Black Sabbath, The Beatles, CCR, Grand Funk, YES, Doobie Bros, CCR, Steve Miller Band, Jethro Tull, ZZ Top, Boston, The Eagles, Little Feat, The Doors, The Stones, etc...and LOTS of bluegrass and country (Del McCoury, Ricky Skaggs, Lydia Loveless, Gillian Welch, Old Crow, Trampled by Turtles, Bill Monroe, Earl Scruggs, Earl Brothers, Union Station, Devil Makes Three, Allison Krauss, Nickel Creek, Mountain Heart, The Reckless Kelly, Eli Young Band, Drake White) and more...


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

When through the woods, and forest glades I wander,
And hear the birds sing sweetly in the trees;
When I look down from lofty mountain grandeur,
And hear the brook, and feel the gentle breeze...

From the gospel song, "How Great Thou Art." Gives me a high even when I can't find a mushroom!


----------



## sheephat (Feb 5, 2013)

I listen to music most of the time if I am hiking alone. Got to have SOJA, Phish, Bob Marley and Tribal Seeds loaded on my phone.


----------

